# Looking for a method or greasemonkey script or something...



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a use case where I would like all italics on a web page to either be "italic AND bold" , OR, be not visible, OR, even, a divider line placed after each paragraph of italic text.  Altering the page in cache and reloading it would be too slow, it would need to be a hotkey or javascript or something...   

A few months ago I ran across greasemonkey scripts that may have worked but I had/do not have any expertise fully testing/conforming them, and the information was scant and/or had broken links...

which reminds me of the new /xpi-jslib/ or maybe the latter reminded me to make this post...


----------

